# The Wooden Dummy



## CuongNhuka (Jul 7, 2007)

Out of curiousity, does any know which styles contain a Wooden Dummy form(s)? I know Wing Chun does (and in some lines has more then 1), Jeet Kune Do does dummy work, and I recall reading somewere that Choy Lay Fut also contains a wooden dummy form(s). for that matter, how is the dummy set up? 
I have no real reason to ask, this is really just a bit of curiousity.


----------



## Obliquity (Jul 8, 2007)

---> The Art and Science of Mook Jong as developed by Sifu Joseph Simonet.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 8, 2007)

Was there supposed to be link there, or were you being funny?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 9, 2007)

Pai Lum has at least one wooden dummy form and  the Sikaran that I studied ( not a CMA system) also has at least one


----------



## Obliquity (Jul 9, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> Was there supposed to be link there, or were you being funny?


 

The only link in my post is in my signature. I am never funny. 

Here it is again: www.kifightingconcepts.com. There's lots o' good stuff on the site if you have the time to check it out.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 9, 2007)

Wing Chun or Wing Tzun both have the wooden dummy.  JKD as practiced by Bruce Lee also has one as well.  Kelly Worden of Natural Spirit International also has it within his curriculum.  There are lot's more but that is just a few.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 9, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> Pai Lum has at least one wooden dummy form and the Sikaran that I studied ( not a CMA system) also has at least one


 
Do you know how the dummies are designed? Are they like the Wing Chun dummy, from your understanding?


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 9, 2007)

Obliquity said:


> The only link in my post is in my signature. I am never funny.
> 
> Here it is again: www.kifightingconcepts.com. There's lots o' good stuff on the site if you have the time to check it out.


 
Gotcha. I did check that out though. It's mostly, do I have the funds? Unemployed 17 year old, not likely to have too much cash on hand.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 9, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Wing Chun or Wing Tzun both have the wooden dummy. JKD as practiced by Bruce Lee also has one as well. Kelly Worden of Natural Spirit International also has it within his curriculum. There are lot's more but that is just a few.


 
I did list Wing Chun and Jeet Kune Do as "I know these styles atleats have one". Although I have never heard of Natural Spirit International. And the "there's alot more" is what I'm intrested in. Do you know how the Natural Spirit dummy is set up? Is it like the Wing Chun dummy from your understaning.


----------



## Rattan_Bridge108 (Jul 10, 2007)

Alot of Gung fu styles have their own dummy you just don't see it.  Sometimes its as simple as a single pole in the ground.  Ive only seen a few forms but I have seen a couple of  dummies different to WC and clf.

Hak fu mun has a multi-arm grinder dummy,  Ive seen a couple of Bak Mei Dummies.  One had five arms.  Bagua has a dummy with 4 arms around it.  Lama had a dummy with 4 arm and a sweeping leg.  Ive seen a wing chun dummy with nine arms on a wall made with bamboo.  My style has its own dummies as well.

Complexity of dummy doesnt always mean better style.  I think wing chun style dummies are pretty versatile.  But theres nothing wrong with a pole on the ground.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm just finding the dummies used intresting. Part of it I'm hopping to find one I can make myself. The standard Wing Chun dummy, I cann't make. No way in heck. I am aware of the Nine Arm Dummy (called the Juk Jong, meaning Bamboo Dummy). Some Wing Chun lines have a variation on this dummy, which is three poles in a line in the ground. There's also the Gerk Jong, which is three wooden poles in the ground (in a triangle), meant to devolop kicking force. And then there is the Gwon Jong, which is meant for training the pole. And the Tao Jong, which is for the double knives employed in Wing Chun.
Finding those dummies inspired me to start this thread. I was curious what other kinds of dummies are out there.


----------



## Rattan_Bridge108 (Jul 11, 2007)

Can you describe what a Dao Jong looks like?


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 11, 2007)

Haven't a clue what it looks like. But I imagine it would look like a Mook Jong... I heard about it from a website I ran across about Wing Chun... hold on, lets see if I can find the website...
http://www.wingchunpedia.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php?n=WCP.Components.
Here it is. It also lists the other dummies I mentioned, and some other Wing Chun training equiment.


----------



## NanFeiShen (Jul 11, 2007)

I have seen 2 different Wing Chun dummies, one has the arms set at slightly different heights, while the other the arms are set side by side.
I do know that Seven Star Mantis use the same dummy as Wing Chun for practice, but there is no form as such specific for the wooden dummy.
It is not that difficult to make a dummy for those interested, and a fairly quick and easy design is to use PVC piping of different dimensions.
A google search on dummy and pvc should give a few pics of the design.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 11, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> I did list Wing Chun and Jeet Kune Do as "I know these styles atleats have one". Although I have never heard of Natural Spirit International. And the "there's alot more" is what I'm intrested in. Do you know how the Natural Spirit dummy is set up? Is it like the Wing Chun dummy from your understaning.


 

Well here is video footage of the NSI Training Apparatus Silent Fighter featuring Kelly Worden and our own MartialTalker Matt Lamphere.

[yt]YGgLX94vNS0[/yt]


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 11, 2007)

Even better NSI video's with the Silent Fighter are found on this page:

http://www.kellyworden.com/videopage.html

Particularly the bottom video that is the one with Kelly Worden and Matt Lamphere.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 12, 2007)

NanFeiShen said:


> I have seen 2 different Wing Chun dummies, one has the arms set at slightly different heights, while the other the arms are set side by side.
> I do know that Seven Star Mantis use the same dummy as Wing Chun for practice, but there is no form as such specific for the wooden dummy.
> It is not that difficult to make a dummy for those interested, and a fairly quick and easy design is to use PVC piping of different dimensions.
> A google search on dummy and pvc should give a few pics of the design.


 
Not heard of either of those Wing Chun dummies, might be the ones I listed that I had no discription of. I was under the impression that the Seven Star dummies had the two parallel arms UNDER the straight arm (ran across a pic after I posted this).


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 12, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Even better NSI video's with the Silent Fighter are found on this page:
> 
> http://www.kellyworden.com/videopage.html
> 
> Particularly the bottom video that is the one with Kelly Worden and Matt Lamphere.


 
Gonna have to check those vids out.


----------



## Changhfy (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Cuongnhuka,

Pao Fa Lien has a 4 seperate dummy sets which is definitely interesting.
The sets if I remember correctly is internal, external and hard, soft.

Besides that Qi Xing Tang Lang also uses the Muk Yan Jong (wooden man structure)

Choy Li Fut:
The Choy Li Fut Jong has more arms than the Wing Chun Jong but generally doesnt have a leg (not all but most I've encountered)


take care


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 21, 2007)

cool!


----------



## Black Tiger Fist (Jul 23, 2007)

Rattan_Bridge108 said:


> Alot of Gung fu styles have their own dummy you just don't see it. Sometimes its as simple as a single pole in the ground. Hak fu mun has a multi-arm grinder dummy


 
Correct!  We have about 4 different dummies in Hak Fu Mun the first being a solid wooden pole and going up to the Grinder dummy, which is made of metal and concrete.  The arms and legs are metal while the body is concrete.  This dummy also strikes back when it's struck, so you have to be fast or you will get hit!!


jeff


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow! I cann't imagine whacken metal or concrete. I bet that's good conditioning!


----------



## Black Tiger Fist (Jul 23, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> Wow! I cann't imagine whacken metal or concrete. I bet that's good conditioning!


 

Yep it is, but it takes a lot to get to that point also.  A lot of dummy work and Dit Dar Jow.


jeff


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 23, 2007)

Dit Dar Jow... they do a lot of conditioning right? Like Iron Palm?


----------

